# Free Rod Bases Free



## fshman21p (Nov 6, 2008)

I have about 20 surf/spinning rod bases. They are Tsunami airwave/trophy, and a few others mixed in. The handles/butts are new and can be removed with some effort. Great for the new rod builder who's not rich and willing to do some work.


Send me a PM if interested, also I will be at T&W Flea market this Saturday spot 160 from 0600-1130. I'm on the West side Pensacola. If you would like to come by.


Chuck


----------

